# 12 week old Tortie Tilly Needs a new start



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi!

My name is Tilly and i'm around 12 - 14 weeks old.
I was thrown out on the street with my mum when i was
about 7 - 8 weeks old. I can be quite hissy to start with
and hide a lot but i will soon come out and explore
and even come for a little fuss. I am a tortie but
wether i'm a naughty tortie remains to be seen.
If you would like to adopt me then please
contact my carers at...
[email protected] Thank you.


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

She is gorgeous :001_tt1: has she found a new home?


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

She went to her new home just because Xmas! 

Still plenty more kitties at the shelter who need homes though!


----------

